# Questions for North Shore rack owners



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

I've read all the reviews and am looking at getting an NSR-4 rack. I'll mostly be carrying my bike alone, but will need to carry the family's and friend's bikes on weekends. I drive a 2011 Jeep Cherokee. I just have a few questions that I can't find answers to in the reviews.

1. Do the bikes move around much at highway speeds due to wiggle/wobble at the pivot points of the rack or where the bike rests on the rack?
2. To fold and tilt the rack back, it appears the rack uses pins - right? Is there much play around the pins?
3. If I fold up the rack, would it fit in the back of my SUV if I need to take the rack off away from home, for example at a car wash, etc.?
4. How do you lock your bike to the rack? Could I use a chain to lock the bike (frame and wheels) to the rear wheel holder (or can that easily be removed)?

Thanks a bunch for any info you can provide.

BK


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone? I've found the answers to my 1st two questions, but am still curious about questions 3 and 4. I'm pretty much ready to put in the order - just want to make sure I'm getting a rack that fits my needs. Thanks!


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 6 bike so I am no help on #3. As for the locking, I run cables through two holes in my hitch. I secure the cables with a u-lock that goes through the frame of one bike and around the upright member of the rack. The cables could be cut and the rack could be disassembled to remove the u-lock but it is still more secure that the factory locks on most racks.


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

1. No the bikes are very secure if you tension the lower rope ties. 
2. Not much play in the pins at all. 
3. It should fit in the back of a Jeep Cherokee. It fits in the back of my Honda Pilot. 
4. I have 2 thick cables and a small U-lock. One cable is long and I am able to snake it through all the front wheels, frame, and rear wheels, then use a short cable to loop through itself onto the lower tire bar of the rack. The U-lock locks everything together. It's not 100% thief proof but I think its a pretty good deterrent. Plus people that don't know how to use the NSR may have issues with getting the bikes off.


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the replies. I'm pulling the trigger on a NSR-4 tomorrow!

BK


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Benuki said:


> Thanks a bunch for the replies. I'm pulling the trigger on a NSR-4 tomorrow!
> 
> BK


Good call. I love mine. I see all the questions were answered.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I am happy with mine. If you plan on removing regularly, it is very heavy and awkward.


----------



## Benuki (Feb 21, 2009)

I actually plan on leaving it on the vehicle but on rare occasions will need to take it off and temporarily place it in the back of vehicle. Can't wait to get it.


----------

